# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Solar Panels

## booboo2010

Hi, I am in Western Sydney and would like to know where I can purchase 2 solar panels for a project. I dont need installation just need the panels.

----------


## applied

a telstra exchange, on a dusty cross raod at night.
or raa traffic phone on your nearest highway.

----------


## Bloss

Plenty of places will sell you panels from JayCar to Dick Smith stores - google is your friend.

----------

